# Guru Nanak Dev Ji And Bhakti Movement



## Sikh80 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Nanak And Bhakti Movement*

The Bhakti movement started during the period of Delhi Sultanate.[32]The earliest known exponent of Bhakti movement was Ramanuja who flourished in the early years of 12th century.He was persecuted by the Chola King.People had become jeleaous of his learning and even an attempt was made on his life.[33].There were numerous saints in the Bhakti movement such as Nimbarka , Chaitanya and Kabir.It is stated that the Bhakti movement had two objects in view.One object was the reformation of Hinduism and the other was to bring about a reconciliation between Hinduism and Islam.The acvocates of the Bhakti movement succeeded to a considerable extent in uplifting the moral tone of the community and bridging the gap between Hindus and Muslims.However,the conservatism and orthodoxy of the people created barriers which could not be demolished with complete success.Old ways of thought and old superstitions and practises never died and reared up again and again with greater vitality.[34].It has been rightly pointed out that the movement represented the mood of the Hindu mind which can be described as "escapism".[35]Most of the Hindus during the period did not find any opening for rise in worldly life and they tried to forget themselves by putting all their faith in devotion itself.
Nanak is considered to be a part of the Bhakti movement.At the time when he was born,the concept of Sufism and Bhakti Movement was in full swing,especially in Northern India.Through Guru Nanak,the Bhakti movement in Punjab became a vehicle of social change and it was the intensity and depth of his message,fortified and consolidated by successor Gurus that served as an edifice on which the super-structure of Sikhism was built.Guru Nanak's genius lay specifically in integrating the contemporary Bhakti-Sufi tradition of spiritual quest with the socio milieu in the totality of the medivial Indian life.[36].The essence of Nanak's religion consists in it's being a force and emancipating his followers from all religious and social shackles.Guru Nanak consciously projected new goals, envisaging a socio-religious order based on the concept of universal brotherhood, social justice, and humanitarian cultural vision that would engender peaceful co-existence and mutual understanding through explicit acceptance of cultural pluralism.[37].And herein lies the relevance of Nanak's message in the context and significance of his approach which aims at linking all aspects of human activity, including that in social and political arenas, with the concept of 'Dharma'.
Guru Nanak differed from other saints of the Bhakti movement on the concept of God and World.The policy of renunciation of the world or detachment with worldly responsbilities did not find place in his teachings.He denouced the leading of life as an ascetic and put great emphasis on hard work and earning livelihood.For him taking care of one's family and providing food and sheltar for them was one of the prime duties of man before God.According to him ,to find God one does not have to renounce the world , and God could be found while leading an ordinary life as a householder.Nanak saw the world as creation of one supreme power , and since the creator was in the world he created , it could not be treated as unreal.[38]

source:wikipedia


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 28, 2008)

Guru Nanak differed from other saints of the Bhakti movement on the concept of God and World

What's the difference ?


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 29, 2008)

namjap said:


> Guru Nanak differed from other saints of the Bhakti movement on the concept of God and World
> 
> What's the difference ?


 

Thanks for provided the link that is embedded in the post. I could not attend to it earlier.


----------

